
The Future of Journalism - How much was the Bible? - mrmasa
http://deepdive-masa.blogspot.com/2011/03/future-of-journalism-how-much-was-bible.html
======
filiwickers
The idea behind the post was interesting at first. Unfortunately, I think you
try to cover way too much. And in covering so much you fail to develop the
connection between the two histories you discuss. Finally, to the end of the
post is a jumble of semi-related ideas that are poorly connected.

I would suggest something like this to make it more readable: -Intro -History
of Publishing -How ^ relates to history of journalism -History of journalism
-How both histories shape the present state -Your ideas about the future

That seems pretty ambitious for a blog post though.

~~~
mrmasa
Thanks! I'm not still good at writing.

>That seems pretty ambitious for a blog post though.

Good point. Actually, that's exactly what I want to do here.

------
bediger
> The interesting point was his invention led to religious transformation by
> Luther and Calvin.

I know that's the generally accepted viewpoint, and maybe I learn towards it,
but I still think its arguable, given the existence pre-Gutenberg of the
Waldenses and the Carthari, Jan Hus and his followers, all of whom had
reformation-style ideas.

------
mrmasa
This is my opinion for the future of journalism. Let's discuss.

------
protomyth
Uhm, where exactly do you place Bloomberg in your future?

------
mrmasa
Informative feedback. Thanks guys!

